# Support the U23 Men's Raft Team and get your boat cleaned



## Down River Equipment (Apr 12, 2006)

We have some great events going on Saturday, September 16th

https://downriverequip.com/wp-content/uploads/RAFT-WASH-POSTER.pdf

https://downriverequip.com/september-events-fall-sale-2017/

Raffle: Saturday, September 16th @ 2:00 pm
-We will be raffling of a set of Maravia Cat Tubes with a Down River 3-Bay Arkansas day frame (Valued at $3824.90).
-For every $100 you spend in our store, you’ll receive 1 raffle ticket (*NOTE: Before tax).
-Raffle tickets will be handed out the day you purchase your items. Bring your raffle tickets back on Saturday, Sept. 16th by 2:00 for your chance to win the grand prize. Must be present to win.

It's going to be a great day!


----------

